# P322 Is on my list....



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Bought one today. Shot it, love it. I will do a full review soon.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Here she is.








Real decent trigger, optics ready, suppressor ready, fiber optic sights, twenty round capacity, adjustable sights.








The one thing that bears mentioning is that there is a right and wrong way to load the magazine, do it wrong and you will be disappointed. Do it right and you will have more fun than anyone without a Sig Sauer P322.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

All set to buy an FN 502 and now this comes along. With Browning, S&W, Ruger. BERSA, Taurus TX22's and a CZ Kadet KIt I don't NEED another .22 but so what? It's a double stack so just load it like you do with a double stack 9 MM and you will have no problems.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I guess you could call it a double stack? There is a stagger in the stack that makes the rounds only contact one round above and one round below in the magazine. From my experience a double stack has full contact with two rounds above and two below. Check the pic:







[/url]

If you just pull down the follower button and drop rounds in they might randomly be tipped nose down or stack one directly above the other. Either will cause curse words to come out.
On the other hand, if you push the rounds in and only assist a bit with the follower tab the rounds will find their place and feed reliably.
Once i learned this (two mags in) the P322 is 100% reliable.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Goldwing said:


> I guess you could call it a double stack? There is a stagger in the stack that makes the rounds only contact one round above and one round below in the magazine. From my experience a double stack has full contact with two rounds above and two below. Check the pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


May I ask where you bought it? Purchase online? Thank You.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Tangof said:


> May I ask where you bought it? Purchase online? Thank You.


Scheels in Eau Claire. $421 out the door.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Goldwing said:


> Scheels in Eau Claire. $421 out the door.


Out of stock already! I'm on the waiting list.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I hope it shows up soon for you. I am a "Team Buds" member and I am on their waiting list for another P322. Crickets so far on notification.......


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I took my P322 to "my" range again today. (I was alone again) I ran through lots of different type/brands of ammo through it and it just works. After shooting most of the bull out of a couple of targets I went to phase II.
There are some slobs that shoot shotguns in the pistol range that can not be bothered with picking up their hulls. Rather than break my back picking them all up I "herd them" back to the berm with my P322. The technique is simple, the same as hitting a golf ball out of a sand bunker, hit the dirt just in front of the ball (or shot shell) and the kicked up dirt sends the shell about twenty yards downrange.

On the other hand, I brought my new Garrison and shot fifty rounds of 230 grain FMJ. 100% reliable and it seems that if I warm up with the Sig first I can perform better with the .45.
I believe my round count on the Garrison is just over four hundred, the P322 is pushing seven hundred.
It was a good outing!


----------



## in the know (11 mo ago)

Goldwing said:


> I took my P322 to "my" range again today. (I was alone again) I ran through lots of different type/brands of ammo through it and it just works. After shooting most of the bull out of a couple of targets I went to phase II.
> There are some slobs that shoot shotguns in the pistol range that can not be bothered with picking up their hulls. Rather than break my back picking them all up I "herd them" back to the berm with my P322. The technique is simple, the same as hitting a golf ball out of a sand bunker, hit the dirt just in front of the ball (or shot shell) and the kicked up dirt sends the shell about twenty yards downrange.
> 
> On the other hand, I brought my new Garrison and shot fifty rounds of 230 grain FMJ. 100% reliable and it seems that if I warm up with the Sig first I can perform better with the .45.
> ...


You know, for a long time Sig has been coming up with great guns, of coarse I'm a Sig guy almost 100% but still have some other safe hideaways.🙂 
The P322 is going to be a must buy as soon as I can find a decent price, which may take some time ☹ I only have one 22lr., that's my wife's Ruger SR22 she loves. Anyway I need a good 22lr. pistol, for decades I've always had 22lr's and I sold my last 22lr. years back a S&W Model 41 when I quit shooting competition. which was a great gun, that I should't have sold, anyway it's gone. The P322 is the ticket with 20 rounds!

So I'll just keep pushing forward on my 4th custom P320 and a P365xl build. I'm going to make this the last build of the P320 platform, I have no idea how I got to 4-P320 builds but it's been fun and they look great! I think the P320 is the best platform out there.


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

in the know said:


> You know, for a long time Sig has been coming up with great guns, of coarse I'm a Sig guy almost 100% but still have some other safe hideaways.🙂
> The P322 is going to be a must buy as soon as I can find a decent price, which may take some time ☹ I only have one 22lr., that's my wife's Ruger SR22 she loves. Anyway I need a good 22lr. pistol, for decades I've always had 22lr's and I sold my last 22lr. years back a S&W Model 41 when I quit shooting competition. which was a great gun, that I should't have sold, anyway it's gone. The P322 is the ticket with 20 rounds!
> 
> So I'll just keep pushing forward on my 4th custom P320 and a P365xl build. I'm going to make this the last build of the P320 platform, I have no idea how I got to 4-P320 builds but it's been fun and they look great! I think the P320 is the best platform out there.


I don't know how I got to so many Sig's PERIOD. Now I may have to get another, just what I needed thanks GW.

I bought a P320 AXG then soon after added the AXG grip modules to my others along with an Armory Craft slide and trigger on one of the 9's. Along with threaded barrels and compensators. I also bought a .357 Sig barrel for the .40 along with an Agency Arms trigger with safety shoe. On the P365's I added Armory Craft triggers. Polished the flats on the slides.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Arizona Desertman said:


> I don't know how I got to so many Sig's PERIOD. Now I may have to get another, just what I needed thanks GW.
> 
> I bought a P320 AXG then soon after added the AXG grip modules to my others along with an Armory Craft slide and trigger on one of the 9's. Along with threaded barrels and compensators. I also bought a .357 Sig barrel for the .40 along with an Agency Arms trigger with safety shoe. On the P365's I added Armory Craft triggers. Polished the flats on the slides.
> 
> ...


You are welcome Des! Once you take that new P322 out in the desert and play with it you might even give me a non-sarcastic gracias!
The only problem is that I thought I had a much larger hoard of .22 long rifle ammo.


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Goldwing said:


> You are welcome Des! Once you take that new P322 out in the desert and play with it you might even give me a non-sarcastic gracias!
> The only problem is that I thought I had a much larger hoard of .22 long rifle ammo.


I only have two .22 semi auto pistols, a Ruger SR22 and a Walther P22. Because of you, I'll now have to get a third. You see what you started? Until your post I wasn't even aware that Sig came out with a .22 semi auto? At this point there are none available in my area at least none that I know of. Which is surprising since most of the gun stores in my area have just about everything else. After all this is Arizona. I was just at a few of them when I bought my Beretta 92X Performance two weeks ago. I got the last and only one available in any of the stores. Whenever I'm in a gun store I'm always looking around for something of interest and seldom leave empty handed. 

Since reading your posts I've been going on line and looking into a P322. It's now on my list of gotta' have's. My guess is that they will be available in my area within a month. My other guess is that these will be selling like hot cakes. Not only that but it's a real nice looking gun. It sure looks like Sig came out with a winner, unlike their ill fated Mosquito. I almost bought one of those but my friend who managed one of the gun stores talked me out of it. From what I understand is that Sig never made that gun? It was made by another company in Germany (GSG) for Sig and Sig put their name on it. After Sig dropped the Mosquito from their line. GSG continued to make the gun, called the Firefly with a MSRP of around $270. It sure looks like the same gun and if they didn't fix any of the issues of the Mosquito then you do get what you pay for. Which is too bad as the Mosquito was a nice looking gun too. 

Both my Ruger SR22 and Walther P22 have been pretty reliable. My only complaint about the Walther is that it has zinc slide instead of aluminum alloy like the Ruger and now the Sig P322.


----------



## Zahnarzt (Jun 6, 2021)

I am a 22LR fan, but I just don’t like the look of the P322. Personal preference of course. 
I have a Taurus TX22, Ruger SR22, Ruger Mark IV Tactical and Walther PPQ-22. Love all of them and would not trade any of them for that Sig.

The next 22LR I have my eye on though is the Tippman M4-22 Micro Elite. Got to get one of these!


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Goldwing said:


> Here she is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I made the 140 mile round trip to Cabelas and picked mine up. $421.00 OTD. I had some difficulty with the magazines even after paying particular care in loading. The top round wanted to stay in place, not being picked up by the slide. When I removed two rounds it worked perfectly. I took the magazines apart and cleaned them although they showed no signs of any debris. Loaded them back up and no problems! "Gremlins in the gun?" It's happened to me before. Three different types of ammunition and it was accurate with all. I may switch the trigger shoe to curved just for the heck of it. I think the Fiber Optic sights go a long way to shooting accuracy and the trigger is very good. Federal Auto Tec worked fine, I noticed it doesn't with some of my semi-automatics. I'm sticking that in here because Wal Mart has a ton of that stuff now. I am surprised at how much the gun resembles the TX22. SIg used the TX as a model? Side by side the two shoot about the same. They are both light but still feel substantial. The Sig has a better trigger, but not a great difference. Anyway, the Sig is a very nice addition to my always growing .22 collection.


----------



## Zahnarzt (Jun 6, 2021)

Yeah, the Sig does resemble the TX22, but the grip on the Taurus looks beefier.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Both have good grips, the first thing I noticed. The Taurus grip IS thicker.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Tangof said:


> I made the 140 mile round trip to Cabelas and picked mine up. $421.00 OTD. I had some difficulty with the magazines even after paying particular care in loading. The top round wanted to stay in place, not being picked up by the slide. When I removed two rounds it worked perfectly. I took the magazines apart and cleaned them although they showed no signs of any debris. Loaded them back up and no problems! "Gremlins in the gun?" It's happened to me before. Three different types of ammunition and it was accurate with all. I may switch the trigger shoe to curved just for the heck of it. I think the Fiber Optic sights go a long way to shooting accuracy and the trigger is very good. Federal Auto Tec worked fine, I noticed it doesn't with some of my semi-automatics. I'm sticking that in here because Wal Mart has a ton of that stuff now. I am surprised at how much the gun resembles the TX22. SIg used the TX as a model? Side by side the two shoot about the same. They are both light but still feel substantial. The Sig has a better trigger, but not a great difference. Anyway, the Sig is a very nice addition to my always growing .22 collection.
> View attachment 20753


By looking at the loaded magazine on the left I see that the "ladder pattern" is interrupted near the middle and there is a FTF in your future. the one on the right should feed properly IMHO. Mine is bound for the range again tomorrow for a couple of hundred rounds and my EDC G19 shall have carry ammo sent to bullseye heaven along with a bunch of range ammo. 
I will finish my day with a nice eighteen hole round of golf. Retirement does not suck!


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Goldwing said:


> By looking at the loaded magazine on the left I see that the "ladder pattern" is interrupted near the middle and there is a FTF in your future. the one on the right should feed properly IMHO. Mine is bound for the range again tomorrow for a couple of hundred rounds and my EDC G19 shall have carry ammo sent to bullseye heaven along with a bunch of range ammo.
> I will finish my day with a nice eighteen hole round of golf. Retirement does not suck!


Sharp eye's and I did get a "stovepipe" failure to feed on one of the magazines. Must have been that one. I'll have to take even more care .loading up.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Tangof said:


> Sharp eye's and I did get a "stovepipe" failure to feed on one of the magazines. Must have been that one. I'll have to take even more care .loading up.


I just pull the follower tab enough that it is easy to push the next round in. If there is no slack, the rounds will naturally go into the "stagger" or "ladder" pattern. 
I think Sig should show similar info in their manual so their buyers can avoid frustration. Good product, sketchy presentation on the operation of the magazines I think.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Tangof said:


> I made the 140 mile round trip to Cabelas and picked mine up. $421.00 OTD. I had some difficulty with the magazines even after paying particular care in loading. The top round wanted to stay in place, not being picked up by the slide. When I removed two rounds it worked perfectly. I took the magazines apart and cleaned them although they showed no signs of any debris. Loaded them back up and no problems! "Gremlins in the gun?" It's happened to me before. Three different types of ammunition and it was accurate with all. I may switch the trigger shoe to curved just for the heck of it. I think the Fiber Optic sights go a long way to shooting accuracy and the trigger is very good. Federal Auto Tec worked fine, I noticed it doesn't with some of my semi-automatics. I'm sticking that in here because Wal Mart has a ton of that stuff now. I am surprised at how much the gun resembles the TX22. SIg used the TX as a model? Side by side the two shoot about the same. They are both light but still feel substantial. The Sig has a better trigger, but not a great difference. Anyway, the Sig is a very nice addition to my always growing .22 collection.
> View attachment 20753


Well this is a disappointment, my P322 had an issue that could have ended in a .22lr kaboom. I had the P322 ay the range starting with a clean and well lubed pistol. I shot about 200 rounds through it and the accuracy was increasingly poor. I put it in the case and moved on to the next gun. I went to clean a few guns the other day and saw something I have never seen before. The bore on the P322 was fouled very badly. I could not get a cleaning rod through it BAD. It took me over four hours to clean it BAD.
I posted on another forum regarding this issue titled "Epic lead fouling" and one of the first responses was from an admin who said he new I was writing about the P322 before he read my post. Apparently it is an issue to watch for.
I brought the P322 to my LGS and had the 'smith look it over without saying anything about the fouling. He said it looks great. I told the LGS manager the story and what the 'smith said and he said he wasn't worried about it and that Sig would take care of it if there were an issue. So I swapped it off on a new MKIV 5.5" Target model.
I did talk to C/S at Sig about the fouling and he admitted that he had heard of the problem but that it is rare. He sent a shipping label but was very vague about the turn around time and wouldn't speculate on whether they would replace the barrel or just clean it. The way I chose cost a bit, but I have a pistol that I know I can count on for decades and the problem is solved now rather than when Sig gets to it
This is not meant to insult Sig. They did their part correctly. I just don't want to have a pistol that I have doubts about.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Sorry that you had that issue. That sucks


----------

